# USFS News Release-New Permits for Carr/Hirz Fire Areas



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

I just found out about these permits. The Shasta Lake District never had them until now; I traveled all through the Carr Fire area yesterday and hiked all over. We saw nothing from 2000 to 5000 ft. except at Clear Creek Campground which is @ 3600 ft. Even there we only found 6 Morels. There are rumors coming out of that area of good picking but I wasn't able to find it! Good Luck out there. Happy Shroomin'.....


----------

